# I see this as a 3D interactive target.



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I cannot explain why, but I hate watching this video...

Watch Google's terrifying humanoid robot running through a forest | Daily Mail Online

I am still new to rifles, but I am guessing something shooting 7.62x39 will work.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just step on its tail.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good choice


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

That 45-70 I keep thinking about should do the trick ... does that qualify as a "need" now?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Battles in the future will be fought by remote control robots like video games. One of those on the feild with smart weapons could be devastating. Like sharks with fricken lazer beams on their heads.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

12 g slug should work

There was a thread a while back about drones "trespassing" on property and if the property owner had the right to shoot them down. What about these things? What if Google uses them and they ignore No Trespassing signs and the property owner believes they pose a potential threat?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Battles in the future will be fought by remote control robots like video games. One of those on the feild with smart weapons could be devastating. Like sharks with fricken lazer beams on their heads.


Just heard on the news that the US military is increasing drone usage for military and civilian targets by 60% over the next few years.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Wipe the dust of of the iRobot movie with Will Smith... It is now a training video


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Thing is they need something with no conscience whatsoever to do the things they want to have done done. A human would simply not do it to a fellow human. Not for the real reasons they want it done.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Rifles? Shotguns?
Hell, a string tied between two trees would work.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Rifles? Shotguns?
> Hell, a string tied between two trees would work.


But ... but, but, but ... it still needs to be "killed"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This opens up a whole new market for Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pikes. Who's gonna be the first to put one of those things high atop a stainless steel model SLPYBR549?::clapping::


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Doesn't look bulletproof yet.armor plating the thing might slow it down a bit.you dont have to kill it to disable it.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Haven't you all seen Star Wars? Kauboy was spot on.... tie some string between the trees: done.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Pretty soon it will think for itself and have its own AK.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

mi.oldguy said:


> doesn't look bulletproof yet.armor plating the thing might slow it down a bit.you dont have to kill it to disable it.


50 bmg ftw.


----------

